# Dosage for cydectin



## porkchop48 (Sep 29, 2012)

What is the dosage for cydectin? Also it is a RX or over the counter?


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 29, 2012)

you can get cydectin at tractor supply or probably your local feed stores. you dont need an rx. it says on the bottle what dose and it goes by weight.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 30, 2012)

there are different kinds, 
sheep drench, 
pour on for cattle
injectable for cattle

and for horses there is quest paste. 

At a minimum you should double the recommended dosages for all of these for your goats. all of them can be given orally.  there is some controversy about the pour on being used at all.  I do know people who use the injectable as an injectable. 

It is not labeled for goats, and I am NOT a vet.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 30, 2012)

I use Cydectin Sheep Drench.  My vet gave me the dosage at 1 & 1/2 ml. per 10 lbs of goat.

So if you have a l50 lb goat, you give 15 ml. orally.  I usually add a couple extra ml. cause they can spit some of it out. 

Try to get it on the back of their tongue if possible.

Stuff tastes awful.

DonnaBelle


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 30, 2012)

i was informed to use the cydectin cattle pour on, orally for goats and sheep.. then i saw there is a cydectin sheep drench, so now im confused as to what the difference would be.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 30, 2012)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> i was informed to use the cydectin cattle pour on, orally for goats and sheep.. then i saw there is a cydectin sheep drench, so now im confused as to what the difference would be.


It is believed by some that the sheep drench isn't as affective as the cattle pour on or the injectable.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 30, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I use Cydectin Sheep Drench.  My vet gave me the dosage at 1 & 1/2 ml. per 10 lbs of goat.
> 
> So if you have a l50 lb goat, you give 15 ml. orally.  I usually add a couple extra ml. cause they can spit some of it out.
> 
> ...


If you are saying 1 1/2 cc per 10 lbs then a 150lb goat would receive 22.5 cc or ml.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 30, 2012)

You are correct, I figured wrongly on the dosage.  A 100 lb goat would get 15 cc.  

Math is NOT my strong suite.

Thanks for catching that....

DonnaBelle


----------

